# So your dieting and miss bread?



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

You want Virtually Zero carb, high protein, high good fat, bread? Well after spending weeks of trail and error, I found the perfect recipe on the net.Its light and fluffy enough to make sandwiches, or great just to use with something spread on it.

Even better all you muscle headed morons, can make it in 10 minutes, with only one bowl to clean up! You will need:

1 and half cups of Almond butter.

5 eggs.

2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

1 teaspoon baking powder.

1/4 teaspoon salt.

3 tablespoons olive oil.

3 tablespoons water.

Mix in a big bowl, until even colour.Transfer to a baking tin,(be sure to use olive oil, to line it) baking tin ideally will have highish (4 inch) sides.Cook at 300 degrees for an hour or so.Do let let it get to dark.Check with knife for internal consistantcy.(sp)Cool, and remove carefully.Only good fats, no sugar, low carbs, high protein.What more could you want?


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds good. Where's the best place to get almond butter?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Armz said:


> Sounds good. Where's the best place to get almond butter?


Holland and Barretts.Im going to see if I can get it wholesale somewhere.This is going to be my staple bread replacement, since I went low carb, Paleo.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm having trouble imagining the consistency, just eggs and almond butter filling it out?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Great alternative to our protein brad - looks bloody awesome!


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds nice, pic of the crumb/consistency /texture?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've made low carb bread with ground almonds and whey before, managed to get the texture perfect, but i'ts VERY calorie dense so doesn't really work out that well for dieting..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I'm having trouble imagining the consistency, just eggs and almond butter filling it out?


Yeah I was sceptical as well.When ive made it before, i used almond flour, and it was like plaster in consistency.This is runny, but cooked up perfectly.Before it was more like cake, and very dry. this is 10 times better.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BruceT said:


> Sounds nice, pic of the crumb/consistency /texture?


There ya go.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

essexboy said:


> You want Virtually Zero carb, high protein, high good fat, bread? Well after spending weeks of trail and error, I found the perfect recipe on the net.Its light and fluffy enough to make sandwiches, or great just to use with something spread on it.
> 
> Even better all you muscle headed morons, can make it in 10 minutes, with only one bowl to clean up! You will need:
> 
> ...


This looks interesting. Like the fact it's not just a bread reciepy with added protein powder like most protein enriched products out there.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MuscleFood said:


> Great alternative to our protein brad - looks bloody awesome!


This is wheat free.The reason Im using it.The protein and good fats for me, are just a bonus.Instead of "wheat bread" which actually stimulates appetite,(and spikes blood sugar) this bread is toxic free, and ensures your appetite is satisfied.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

essexboy said:


> Yeah I was sceptical as well.When ive made it before, i used almond flour, and it was like plaster in consistency.This is runny, but cooked up perfectly.Before it was more like cake, and very dry. this is 10 times better.


I'm sold mate, will try it this weekend


----------



## JackMatt (Jan 6, 2014)

Armz said:


> Sounds good. Where's the best place to get almond butter?





essexboy said:


> Holland and Barretts.Im going to see if I can get it wholesale somewhere.This is going to be my staple bread replacement, since I went low carb, Paleo.


http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/protein-foods/nut-butters/almond-butter.html

That's your answer to good value butter  Also really appreciate this, I'm gluten intolerant, but miss bread like mad. Love it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MuscleFood said:


> Great alternative to our protein brad - looks bloody awesome!


Cant see it tasting as bad as your protein bread either :lol:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

ewen said:


> Cant see it tasting as bad as your protein bread either :lol:


What?! No way... not heard anyone say they don't like the Protein Bread?!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MuscleFood said:


> What?! No way... not heard anyone say they don't like the Protein Bread?!


There was a thread on here last year after bodypower, we tried it there and even the guys before us said it was rank :lol:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

ewen said:


> There was a thread on here last year after bodypower, we tried it there and even the guys before us said it was rank :lol:


It really isn't ! Although I am sure making your own is tastier, the protein bread is bang on. Let me send you a few loaves - PM me your address details, I am that confident!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MuscleFood said:


> It really isn't ! Although I am sure making your own is tastier, the protein bread is bang on. Let me send you a few loaves - PM me your address details, I am that confident!


I need to order some meat so im gonna give you guys a go , chuck a loaf in with the order if you like


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

ewen said:


> I need to order some meat so im gonna give you guys a go , chuck a loaf in with the order if you like


Will do - PM us the ORDER ID once placed so we can do this. You into your peanut butter? We will add some Nuts N More High Protein Peanut butter - works ace with the bread too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MuscleFood said:


> Will do - PM us the ORDER ID once placed so we can do this. You into your peanut butter? We will add some Nuts N More High Protein Peanut butter - works ace with the bread too.


Yes will go down well on a morning thank you


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> It really isn't ! Although I am sure making your own is tastier, the protein bread is bang on. Let me send you a few loaves - PM me your address details, I am that confident!


Feel free to send me some if you want to convince me. :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

What is one and half cups in English?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

AlexHealy said:


> Feel free to send me some if you want to convince me. :lol:


Please a sneaky order and send us the ORDER ID and we will add some for free for sure ;-)


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Get yourself a set of these-


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This mornings Breakfast.Almond bread, pumpkin butter, organic bacon and tomatoes, garnished with brown sauce, Nom nom !


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

R1CHY said:


> Get yourself a set of these-


Thats what i need! on todays shopping list!!


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Your favourite web ordering jungle has them for pennies.

Thanks for taking the time to post the pic of the bread.


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

I saw this recently which although isn't strictly bread looks like it could be good

The life-changing loaf of Bread


----------

